# I Know It's Only A Kinectic, But She's A Beauty!!!



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

After losing out on the Seiko Navigator in a recent update I was looking for consolation and just happened across this model. A few clicks later this Japan only model was mine!!!

Movement is 7L22 which has a 5 month power reserve once fully charged. Each 12 hours on the wrist provides power for 72 hours so winding is relatively efficient.

Crystal is flat sapphire with anti-reflective coating on the underneath.

Case is made out of Ti but has Seikos Diashield treatment which makes it practically impossible to tell it apart from polished stainless steel whilst making it three times more scratch resistant then SS. However this watch retains a heft to it unlike many Ti watches I've handled

The crown is a screw down model, whilst the chrono buttons are secured with screw down rings. These have to screwed out to use and provide a large pad to rest your finger on.

The chrono hands are on a heart cam and so have the same feel and flyback function as a mechanical chrono (like my Fortis B42 for example)

Hands are a rich metallic blue which is very hard to photograph!

Comes on a leather strap witha SS deployment clasp.

Enough talk, time for pics!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

on the rather large box....


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

best shot I had of the hands......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh sweet Seiko.The mutts danglers that is.Congratulations.Very very jealous now.Kinetic and Eco-drive watches are great,you can forget em and leave them in a drawer for months,not that you would with this beauty


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

profile......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like I posted too fast before seeing the other pics.Well my opinion has changed AWESOME!!

Enjoy


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

chrono buttons unscrewed for action....


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

clasp......


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

and finally a rear shot. Strangely (in my experience) there's no wave logo even though it's waterproof to 100m.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Looks like I posted too fast before seeing the other pics.Well my opinion has changed AWESOME!!
> 
> Enjoy


 Thanks Alex, I haven't taken it off my wrist yet!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Wardy,

Thats different, it wouldn't fall in to my usual choice of watch but I do like that!!

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

All the Prospex range seem to be excellent watches,many people only think of the divers range.

It's as nice as ANY chrono I have seen.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.................very different..........a good piece to have!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Did you buy this new?I know a guy in Canada that had one for a short while,last time I heard he was selling/trading it,he never keeps em for long.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for the kind coments guys and yes I did buy this new. This model has only been available since November so I am surprised that someone got bored with it so quickly.

Depending on the job front I might try and source a Brightz before the end of the year. You gents will be the first to know!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The Brightz line is spectacular,hope you find one.Keep us informed


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

like it.....want one

sam


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Wardy,

In the title you put "............Only a Kinetic..."

You dont do them justice. These pieces are beautiful pieces of innovative engineering. I have had several, this being the latest.

Your piece is very nice indeed, I like it.

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Wardy,

In the title you put "............Only a Kinetic..."

You dont do them justice. These pieces are beautiful pieces of innovative engineering. I have had several, this being the latest.

Your piece is very nice indeed, I like it.

Roger


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a real beauty Wardy. Although they hold much of the marvel of an automatic I rarely wear mine. It will need to remain a part of the collection for it's innovative mechanics as well as design however. I like the way the minute hand moves in 10 second increments. I've heard a lot of bad press about the early models as the capacitors were bad but I've had mine for almost two years and have had no problems.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roger,

My intention was not to belittle Kinetics but the title just reflects my own personal bias to automatic watches, of which I have 6 from Seiko (and one Perpetual Quartz GMT that just crept in!







)

Your watch is very funky looking! From what I can remember they were quite expensive?

Regards

Paul


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Sargon,

That's a great looking watch too!

It's impossible to see any individual movement on my minute hand as the dial and hands are so small, it just appears to move like an automatic watch.

I too had heard horror stories about early models but it appears easy enough to find replacement capacitors from what I can see. It certainly wasn't enough to put me off buying mine!

Regards

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've bought a Lorus and Pulsar kinetic of the latest type, and they do seem better, and they have 6 jewels. Both have the Seiko movement as they are in the same organisation, and I am impressed with them both. I have an earlier Seiko Kinetic of which I am less fond, as the rotor rubs against the inside of the screw back, and this drives me insane!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Those Sportura watches are great,I would like one myself.There is a web site dedicated to them,but link long lost


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Heres my only kinetic 7years old and still good to go



















Cheers Mal.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I do think the older Kinetic were prone to capacitior failure.There are instructions on the Seiko and Citizen forum on how to fit a new one,and there is an eprey seller that sells the parts.So they are not dead if they pack up.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> I've bought a Lorus and Pulsar kinetic of the latest type, and they do seem better, and they have 6 jewels. Both have the Seiko movement as they are in the same organisation, and I am impressed with them both. I have an earlier Seiko Kinetic of which I am less fond, as the rotor rubs against the inside of the screw back, and this drives me insane!!!!


 hmmm, now that's got me thinking. What is a normal level of noise for the newer Kinetics? This at it's worse sounds like a 7750 at full spin. Does that sound about right? I've also noticed a slight difference in the noise depending on which way the rotor is moving. Anyone else have that?

Probably my main gripe about this Chrono Kinetic having lived with it for a week is that there is no "fuel gauge" to judge how full it is. With 12 hours power remaining the second hand does the usual trick of moving at 2 second intevals. Haven't seen this in action yet but given how small the seconds sub dial is I'm don't know how noticable it will be. Of course this is still a slight improvement over a mechanical watch unless it's got a power reserve!

Great pictures Mal by the way!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Very nice close-up Mal!

The idea of a kinetic is growing on me, not sure if I could stand wearing one though...


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My Kinetic rotor is fairly noisy also. I think I read somewhere that some of the parts inside turn faster than a formula 1 racecar engine. As far as power reserve goes I don't think it matters much one these does it? If it gets low on power it will just shut down until it has some juice. I never fail to be entertained when it resets itself.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I think that's exactly what tempts me to buy a kinetic (other than there is no battery to change and dump): watching those hands reset... Do all kinetics do that or just some of the new ones?


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Sargon said:


> My Kinetic rotor is fairly noisy also. I think I read somewhere that some of the parts inside turn faster than a formula 1 racecar engine. As far as power reserve goes I don't think it matters much one these does it? If it gets low on power it will just shut down until it has some juice. I never fail to be entertained when it resets itself.


 err that's the problem, this Kinetic isn't Auto Relay! It never shuts down only to come back to life when you pick it up like yours, mine goes and dies! According to the manual a cold restart involves 500 oscillations and that is gonna hurt my wrist!























From memory when the first Kinetics came out I think the figure quoted for the tiny spiny bit inside was 17,000rpm?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

So it's only the Auto Relay ones that do it? I've never had to shake mine to give it power. They ought to make it so that you can just wind it up instead of shaking it.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Very nice Seiko.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Kinetic models aren't that bad.

the new one is very nice...


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Hi Wardy,

Could you tell me where you bought this "Prospex Chrono" watch? Are you happy with it? I'm thinking about purchasing "ARCTURA KINETIC CHRONOGRAPH WATCH SNL009" but your watch looks absolutely ingredible. Maybe I should reconsider my decision


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

A beauty indeed. Wish other countries could have direct access to some of the prestntly Japan only market watches.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As a die hard mechanical fan, may I say that is superb. Wish I could get hold of one.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Here is the link where you can buy one (thanks Wardy!)...

Commercial Link removed.









However, the price for this watch is rather high..around $1000







The similar (but not as nice) ARCTURA kinetic chronograph can be bought on ebay for much lover price (around $400 including S&H!).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Where is Wardy these days ?

Hope you are well.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Ah..sorry for the link Roy..I didn't meant to break forum rules







I just tried to help people who are interested in this watch







Again sorry..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem,

I can obtain the watch the SNL009 and some others.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Great news..also SBDV001/003? What about the prices? I mean, the price on the removed Japanese link seems to be a little "high"..are you able to set lower prices?









From my humble opinion, the combined automatic/quarz movement is nice gadget, but personally, I don't want to pay that high price (introduced on Jap. site) for this type of movement. I will rather spend my money in any good, pure automatic watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's the problem, I do not know which models exactly and I cannot buy any until next month and I would expect the price to be a lot less than the Japanese sites.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The ones that I would be able to obtain are SNL001 and SNL003, these retail at $650, my prices would be lower than this.

The ones that you are quoting are prospex Japan only models.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Nice!







In that case you can count with me! I'm ready to buy (at fair price







) one SBDV003 immediately when you receive it. Just let me know...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

odklizec said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry these are japan only model, we cannot obtain these.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

> The ones that you are quoting are prospex Japan only models.










Yes..I know







This is why I'm trying to get one. These â€œJapanese onlyâ€ models look much better (at least from my point of view) than SNL001, SNL003 or SNL009.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Where is Wardy these days ?
> 
> Hope you are well.


 I apologise for my recent absence guys but my role at work has changed and I now spend most of the week away from home working 12 hours a day and I don't get much time to log on anymore







then when I get back the wife is commanding my attention!









Hopefully it's only temporary and I can catch up with you all soon!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No need to apologise just glad your ok,


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I know but hey I miss you guys!

Back to work............


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We miss you too,


----------

